# BlueScreen of Death, please help.



## Emmjayy (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey, I'm running windows vista 32-bit service pack 1 with a HIS ATI HD4870 video card. I just received this bluescreen of death shutdown:

*Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 4105

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 116
BCP1: 84FAA510
BCP2: 8E02749E
BCP3: 00000000
BCP4: 00000002
OS Version: 6_0_6001
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini091508-02.dmp
C:\Users\Ann\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-31730-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Ann\AppData\Local\Temp\WER7DE5.tmp.versio n.txt
*

If anyone could help lead me to a solution that would be great!

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run
chkdsk /r

to turn off the auto reboot
control panel /sysytem/advanced/startup and recovery settings
then untick the auto reboot box
post any bsod error messages the computer freezes on in full


----------



## Emmjayy (Sep 16, 2008)

dai said:


> run
> chkdsk /r
> 
> to turn off the auto reboot
> ...


OK, just had two BSOD's with different error msgs. 

*1:*

*** STOP: 0x000000BE (0x8E89604C, 0x04B63121, 0x8CDD4B28,
0x0000000B)

*2:*

***STOP: 0x0000046 (0x84CAB510, 0x8DC2249E, 0x00000000, 0x00000002)

*** atikmdag.sys - Address 8DC2249E base at 8DC00000, Date stamp 4844bf0f


Also got this error msg again when I restarted the comp

*Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	4105

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	116
BCP1:	84CAB510
BCP2:	8DC2249E
BCP3:	00000000
BCP4:	00000002
OS Version:	6_0_6001
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini091608-02.dmp
C:\Users\Ann\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-31527-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Ann\AppData\Local\Temp\WER7D2A.tmp.version.txt*


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

A bugcheck of 0x000000be = 0xbe = a driver had attempted write to read-only memory.

0x46 = DEREF_UNKNOWN_LOGON_SESSION - the driver mentioned - *atikmdag.sys* is an ATI Radeon Kernel mode driver.

0x116 = indicates that an attempt to reset the display driver and recover from a timeout failed. 

Boot into SAFEMODE if necessary and get the dump files - c:\windows\minidump. Also run msinfo32 - save as NFO file - 
START | type msinfo32 & hit enter. When you got to save it, you will see the NFO default file extension.

Zip all up and I'll take a look.

But it does appear that one issue is the ATI driver.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Emmjayy (Sep 16, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi. . .
> 
> A bugcheck of 0x000000be = 0xbe = a driver had attempted write to read-only memory.
> 
> ...


ok i have the zip file ready with all minidump and the saved msinfo32 files. how should i get it to you?

-Matt


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You can attach it to your next post.


----------



## Emmjayy (Sep 16, 2008)

Hopefully this works.

-Matt


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

OK... p/u 16 dumps and msinfo32.

I'll probably get to it later today or tomorrow.

JC

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Matt. . .

One more thing - seeing that the last BSOD was just a few hours ago, please do this:


Run the driver verifier as it may provide additional information in future dump files. Bring up an *Elevated* command prompt - 
*START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe uptop under programs | Run as Administrator | type verifier & hit enter - the Verifier screen will appear | do the following:*

```
[b]
1. Select 2nd option - Create custom settings (for code developers)
2. Select 2nd option - Select individual settings from a full list.
3. Check the boxes
[indent]• Special Pool 
• Pool Tracking 
• Force IRQL checking[/indent]
4. Select last option - Select driver names from a list 
5. Click on the Provider heading - sorts list by Provider
6. Check ALL boxes where Microsoft is not the Provider
7. Click on Finish 
8. Re-boot


[/b]
```
Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## Emmjayy (Sep 16, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi Matt. . .
> 
> One more thing - seeing that the last BSOD was just a few hours ago, please do this:
> 
> ...



Ok, did all that. Didn't notice it do anything on the re-boot though? Was I not supposed too?


----------



## Emmjayy (Sep 16, 2008)

Just had another BSOD.

*Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	4105

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	116
BCP1:	8991D008
BCP2:	8B42B49E
BCP3:	00000000
BCP4:	00000002
OS Version:	6_0_6001
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini091708-01.dmp
C:\Windows\Temp\WER-30513-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Windows\Temp\WER7B95.tmp.version.txt*


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

The driver verifier will place additional information that may help to lead to the cause of BSODs. That is fine that you noticed nothing upon re-boot.


The 16 dump results are in - they are all the same with 2 exceptions.

Bugcheck = 0x00000116 and indicates that an attempt to reset the display driver and recover from a timeout failed. Probable cause is listed as atikmdag.sys, timestamp = Mon Jun 02 23:48:31 2008.

You also had 2 other bugchecks - 
0x00000117 = display driver timeout
0x000000be = a driver attempted to write to read only memory

The driver seems recent enough, but check w/manufacturer to see if new update is available or roll it back. I would also think the display adapter may be possible cause as well.

A summary listing of the dump output is below and a full dump output is attached. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


.

```
BugCheck 116, {8503c008, 8e22849e, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2249e )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 116, {84cab510, 8dc2249e, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2249e )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck BE, {8e89604c, 4b63121, 8cdd4b28, b}
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+a0b7a )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 116, {84faa510, 8e02749e, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2249e )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 116, {85095008, 8dc2804a, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2304a )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 116, {87c77120, 8dc2704a, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2304a )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 116, {84b80510, 8e22f04a, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2304a )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 116, {87acf510, 8de3004a, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2304a )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 116, {84ae6008, 8e22404a, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2304a )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 116, {854b0008, 8e02a04a, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2304a )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 116, {848dc008, 8e03204a, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 116, {84932510, 8de2b04a, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2304a )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 116, {84dac008, 8d62c04a, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2304a )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 116, {84b83008, 8e22f04a, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2304a )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 116, {852ea510, 8dc3104a, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2304a )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 117, {84ad1510, 8dc264ba, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+224ba )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Tue Sep 16 23:50:24.594 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:25:43.218
BugCheck 116, {8503c008, 8e22849e, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2249e )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Tue Sep 16 22:20:58.906 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:26:17.483
BugCheck 116, {84cab510, 8dc2249e, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2249e )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Tue Sep 16 19:14:18.104 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:13.792
BugCheck BE, {8e89604c, 4b63121, 8cdd4b28, b}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHDA.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHDA.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+a0b7a )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Tue Sep 16 00:33:38.553 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:03:41.689
BugCheck 116, {84faa510, 8e02749e, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2249e )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Mon Sep 15 04:43:57.537 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:23:19.661
BugCheck 116, {85095008, 8dc2804a, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2304a )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sat Sep 13 22:20:45.272 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:41:08.695
BugCheck 116, {87c77120, 8dc2704a, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2304a )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Thu Sep 11 21:19:40.029 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:32:50.972
BugCheck 116, {84b80510, 8e22f04a, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2304a )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Thu Sep 11 18:00:23.129 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:41:15.074
BugCheck 116, {87acf510, 8de3004a, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2304a )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Thu Sep 11 02:52:59.836 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:39:30.810
BugCheck 116, {84ae6008, 8e22404a, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2304a )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Thu Sep 11 02:12:48.941 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:44:16.825
BugCheck 116, {854b0008, 8e02a04a, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2304a )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_81e12000
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_81e12000
Debug session time: Thu Sep 11 01:28:00.584 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:48:51.558
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_81e12000
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_81e12000
BugCheck 116, {848dc008, 8e03204a, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Thu Sep 11 00:38:30.308 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:45:25.312
BugCheck 116, {84932510, 8de2b04a, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2304a )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Wed Sep 10 23:52:25.546 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:23:25.420
BugCheck 116, {84dac008, 8d62c04a, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2304a )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Wed Sep 10 23:22:54.388 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:58:22.623
BugCheck 116, {84b83008, 8e22f04a, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2304a )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Wed Sep 10 21:23:51.504 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:23:02.415
BugCheck 116, {852ea510, 8dc3104a, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2304a )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Fri Aug 22 15:58:37.497 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:40:47.473
BugCheck 117, {84ad1510, 8dc264ba, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+224ba )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
```


----------



## Emmjayy (Sep 16, 2008)

Well I've tried the most recent 8.8 version of the drivers as well as the 8.7 set before that with the same results.

-Matt


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Matt. . .

I could be the video adapter - ?

Please run a Vista System Health report - save in HTML format. Please do the following:
START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select Run as Administrator | the black cmd prompt (DOS) screen will appear - type the following:

```
[size=3]
perfmon /report

[/size]
```
It will take about a minute to run... then save it as an HTML file - you will see the default HTML file extension when you go to save it.

Also run dxdiag - 
START | type dxdiag into the start search box - hit enter. Bottom-center - save the report in text format.

Send up the latest dump file - I'll run it as it is a driver verifier-enabled dump. Let's see if that provides more info... but I am not optimistic on this one.

Please zip it up all and attach to your next post.

Also - how much RAM do you have in your system?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## lucarevelli (Dec 16, 2008)

Any update on this?
I have the same problem on my system (see below for more details).

I have a couple of questions:
1- Could be cause by the monitor itself? I have my PC connected to a sceptre HDTV (via DVI) and this problem happens only when the monitor is off. Is there some communication going between graphic card the monitor, which may timeout and cause the driver to hang?
2- What do you mean by "I would also think the display adapter may be possible cause as well"


I have a Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H with 2Gb RAM (1066), AMD phenom, Vista 32bit (home premium). This motherboard has integrated Radeon HD3200.
I get the BSOD every 12 to 24 hours. And from debug minidump I always get the atikmdag.sys issue.

I updated to the latest ATI drivers (Cat 8.12 from 12/10/2008) and still get the same bluescreen issue: 
I am tempted to buy a Nvidia!!!

----------------------------------------------------------------
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys

Thanks,
Luca


----------

